# Viper 5901 Help



## BoostAK (Oct 18, 2009)

I just installed the Viper 5901 Alarm system over the weekend and I am having some problems. 

Vehicle: 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 Quad Cab (with the black key, so no immobilizer)

-First: The system will arm and disarm, the LED on the antenna will flash and if you open the door or shake the vehicle the 2 way pager will alert you, but the power door locks do not work. If I lock the doors with the power door lock switch on the vehicle the Viper remote will unlock the driver's door only. I can't get it to do anything else, lock/unlock. There is only one wire for both lock and unlock according to the diagram and the tech sheet I got with the alarm says I need resistors which I have used. 

-Second: The remote start will only crank the vehicle and will not turn it on. If I have the key in the on position and hit the remote start button the vehicle will start. I checked the voltage at the Fuel injector and when starting with the key I get 12v right away, but when checking the voltage when trying the remote start I get 0.079 Volts. Tried switching the Tach signal to the coil and it does the same exact thing as the fuel injector wire. 

There is a 5 pin Remote Start Aux harness that has the key sense wire and the other 4 wires calls for diodes, tried installing that, but still just get cranking and no start.


Any ideas or help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

1. Most of cars have progressive locks logic built into the body control module so you need to make sure the Viper's 2nd unlock wire is also connected to the car's unlock wire. Then 1 press of unlock should unlock drivers and 2nd press should unlock passengers as controlled by the car's BCM. Not sure why it won't lock for you. All I can think of is to recheck the connection.

2. It sounds like you need to install (or reprogram it if you did install one) an engine immobilizer bypass module. Otherwise it will not start unless you have the key in the ignition switch. I see you say it has no immobilizer.... but that's what it sounds like to me but I admit I am not much familiar with Chrysler products in that regard.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I found this discussion that might be relevant in that it says even if you don't have a grey key, you still might have an immobilizer.

http://www.justanswer.com/questions/262bw-2002-dodge-ram-1500-v8-4-7-l


----------



## BoostAK (Oct 18, 2009)

I am not sure why the locks don't work, added resistors like the tech sheet said to and double checked, triple checked the connections. I was told I need a relay module for the door locks, which makes sense because the viper system has one wire for lock and one wire for unlock, but my vehicle has one wire for both lock/unlock.

I do not have the by-pass because I read that only vehicles with the gray key have the immobilizer system. Thank you for the link because now I think I do need the by-pass after all. The remote start function will work if the key is in the ignition with the key on so the by-pass makes sense.

Thanks for your help I really appreciate it, trying to get this installed and working before winter hits.


----------



## BoostAK (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I just called a dodge dealership and gave them my VIN number and they said my vehicle did not come with an immobilizer system. I forgot to mention the engine in the vehicle is not the original engine, I think the guy said it is from an '05 (4.7L) I'm not sure if that changes anything, but I talked to two dodge dealerships and they both said the ones with gray keys have the immobilizer and ones with black do not and it is very rare to have a black key with an immobilizer. Having a different engine though, could mean I have it now since its out of an '05 and that could be why the dealership said the truck didn't come with it.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would go to the Fortin Electronics website and download the install guide for the immobilizer bypass module (preferably one of the "all" models), then look at the particular install directions for your vehicle to see where the bypass module connects, then look on the truck to see if those wires are present. On my Toyota Tacoma the bypass module connects to wires to the transponder that senses the key chip. The connector and wires are near the ignition switch.


----------



## BoostAK (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay I will check that out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The door lock and unlock are the same wire as stated, you will need to use the resistors and also you will need to be with in a value of ten ohm's(so the lock wire needs to see a 815 ohm's) some times you will need to use more than one resistor to get the proper value as not all resistor's are dead balls on. if this wire see's a value with in 10 ohm's in either direction say for example they equal 822, then your still good to go. But now say the value is 826 it will not work.I have a link with all the cars info here:

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~471

wire break down, please note some times the color they give is not correct.

Alarm/Remote Start Info:
Battery (+): RED + IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter 1: YEL + IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 1A(+): DRK. BLU IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 2A(+): RED + IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 2B(+): RED/WHT + IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory (+): BLK/WHT + IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Tach Sensor: RED/BLK OR BLK/GRY AT COIL ON DRV.SIDE OF ENGINE
Key Sensor: BLU (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Neutral Safety: BLK/WHT (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Brake: WHT/TAN + AT BRAKE SWITCH
Reverse Lights: VIO/BLK (+) 16 PIN GRY CONN DRIVERS DASH
Window Roll-Up:
LF:LT.BLU
RF:BRN/WHT
Window Roll-Down:
LF:WHT
RF:VIO/WHT
Door Trigger: BRN DRIVERS B PILLAR
Parking Lights: VIO/YEL - RELAY ISOLATE GROUND W/320 OHM RESISTOR
Headlights: PURPLE/YELLOW 680 OHM RESISTOR,SAME AS PARK LIGHTS
Pwr Door Lock: WHITE/GREEN - DR. KICK USE 680 OR 815 OHM RESISTOR
Pwr Door Unlock: WHITE/GREEN - DR. KICK PANEL USE 320 OHM RESISTOR
Horn: BLK/RED (-) 74 PIN CONN BEHIND DR. DASH OR COLUMN
Factory Disarm: LT.GRN/ORG(-) DR. KICK GROUND PULSE THROUGH 1500 OHM
DR. Mtr Unlck: PNK/BLK + LEFT KICK PANEL
DR. Motor lock: ORG/BLK + LEFT KICK PANEL
Factory Alarm: LT.GRN/ORG(-) DR. KICK GROUND PULSE THROUGH 760 OHM
Passenger Unlck: PNK/VIO + LEFT KICK PANEL
DOOR TRIGGER ALSO AT TIMER MOD
USE TAN FOR DR. DOOR AND BLK/LT.BLU FOR PASS DOOR DIODE ISOLATE
FACT ARM/DISARM WIRE WILL LOCK DOOR / 2 PULSE FOR UNLOCK

So back to the remote lock/unlock wire this schematic tells me the lock wire from the alarm needs to give a resistance of 815 ohm's to make it lock. also the unlock wire needs to have a resistor value of 320 ohm's to the same wire in the truck. What I do is i put my resistor on the truck wire using a test light to feed it ground and make sure everything is correctly working first. If so then i will attach the resistor to the corresponding wire from the remote starter, again both lock and unlock wires will go to the same wire of the truck with the resistor between its connections.

An easy why to check if you have to bypass "A" immobilize, open drivers door and sit in it. Put the ignition key into the key cylinder, do not crank it but put it in all the way. Now hit the remote start button, if the truck continues to run you need to bypass it. if the truck still does not run, then it is something the remote starter is not seeing that is shutting down the unit for example a second ignition wire.The schematic show three ignitions need to be powered up sometime the remote starter only has two in witch case you will use a rely to expand one of the ignition wires for a third wire. If so ask I will describe it to you.

Raylo we appreciate your help but if your not giving proper help to begin with........Not to come off the wrong way here, just trying to stop all the confusion witch seems to over take every person that comes here for help.


----------

